#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-30
<ecbook> hi
<ecbook> someone please tell me, how to make secure upload to s3
<smoser> rakesh-ec, s3cmd can do it. when you do s3cmd --configure, chose use_https = True
<mlevin_> hey folks. quick question for ya. I have an ubuntu 9.10 image on amazon (cloned alestic's ami-7d43ae14 to make my own). did an aptitude safe-upgrade today and upgraded some packages and also noticed it upgraded to kernel 2.6.31-305-ec2, but when I reboot and do uname -a, it is still on 2.6.31-302-ec2. so how do I get it to boot into 2.6.31-305-ec2?
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-03-31
<marco_vinicio> hola a todos tengo una pregunta para ustedes saben como hacer streaming con vlc??
<rakesh-ec> hi in the policy document is there a way to set a condition that after one upload to S3 the document should expire
<rakesh-ec> at present  we can set limit by file size in S3 is there a way to set by number of uploads
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-04-02
<smoser> wow. aws having some issues today.
<smoser> request-spot instances currently returning : Server.InternalError: An internal error has occurred
<erichammond> smoser: Amazon posted problems earlier today, but isn't showing anything at the moment: http://status.aws.amazon.com/
<erichammond> To get a real time feed of AWS status, I subscribe to http://twitter.com/ylastic
